

Precrastination: Worse Than Procrastination? - interesse
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2014/09/precrastination-worse-than-procrastination/380646/

======
prostoalex
I park at the furthest spot away because

* I want to maximize my walking time

* I don't want my door to get dinged by another car's door, and remote spots are usually desolate

